# Mint flavor in honey



## Vallejo64 (Jul 7, 2013)

More than likely its Basswood ie Lindenwood honey. It produces when in season very heavy and has a mint like flavor. It is very popular honey for those who like it. We have a heavy Lindenwood flow in Denver this year and I took the supers off last week after they were capped. The honey we get this second half of the summer is very different and I don't like mixing them because the mint comes through the entire batch. If you can find a market for it you can get top dollar. It is supposed to have medicinal properties. Good luck


----------



## Loyalbee (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks for the info. My husband and I both like the flavor so I'm sure others will too. I will have supers to harvest that were placed later in the month. It will be interesting to taste the difference?


----------



## Loyalbee (Aug 19, 2012)

Did sell this honey as basswood. A local longtime bee keeper said he'd never seen such a white basswood honey. We had tasting available when selling and it's been a popular seller. Had to put some aside for us! Harvested a super from our other hive and though it has some basswood flavor is not as light.


----------

